# best pellet



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I am hunting squirels with my 22 cal model 34 diana (800fps) what do you think the best pellet to use is.

i take both head and chest shots


----------



## NTEE (Jan 20, 2007)

I HAVE TRIED MANY PELLETS AND THE BEST ONE BY FAR IS THE CROSSMAN PREMIER BECAUSE IT MAINTAINS ITS VELOCITY MUCH LONGER THAN THE OTHERS IVE TRIED. ITS ENERGY (FT LBS) IS ALMOST DOUBLE AT 50YDS COMPARED TO MOST OTHER PELLETS. OTHER GOOD PELLETS ARE TROPHY, BEARCUB, BEEMAN FTS, & RAMJET. HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------

